# Afghanistan Slide Show



## tomahawk6 (25 Sep 2006)

Good pic's. Could have done without the negative newspaper articles.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/special/audio/smith4.html


----------



## patrick666 (25 Sep 2006)

I thought it was well done, none-the-less. I have not read many of his articles but I will pay a little more attention now.


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2006)

All in all.... a good listen with a nice slide show to boot.

Thanks much


----------



## military granny (25 Sep 2006)

Tomahawk
Mr. Smith was embedded with my sons coy while there.It is a great slide show, there are I think 4 parts to it and each one is better then the last.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

Not bad at all.


----------



## patrick666 (26 Sep 2006)

If you replace the "4" in the link with 2-5 then you will get the 4 parts. It's quite interesting as he explains a bit of Afghan culture.


----------

